# modifier for covering doc??



## adccouch (Feb 6, 2010)

I need help - it has been awhile since I coded hospital visits for a doc who covers for another doc and I can't remember if I need a modifier or not.  Can someone help??  I appreciate any help I can get


----------



## sherryc (Feb 6, 2010)

*Coverage*

If he is covering in reference to a locum tenen you would use Q6 modifier


----------



## adccouch (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## DGWILSON (Feb 7, 2010)

*Modifiers for covering doctors*

If the doctor who is covering is using his billing information, the billing does not require a modifier. Coverage rules state the visit is to be billed as an established patient visit.


----------

